# Insects from Another Planet



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not really, just look that way

http://listverse.com/2013/03/10/10-insects-that-belong-in-an-alien-world/


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

They do make you think "otherworldly"


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool. The variety of life on Earth amazes me.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

The scorpion fly is really proof that Hell is real.


----------



## MegBill (Oct 31, 2016)

It reminds me that nuke ants that were discovered in Poland: http://arstechnica.com/science/2016...n-an-abandoned-polish-nuclear-weapons-bunker/


----------

